# acción para que un piano emita un sonido



## marinakatz

Hola, estoy tratando de traducir un texto vinculado con el "harpsichord. He encontrado el verbo "pluck" para hacer referencia a la acción que efectuamos para que un piano o un "harpsichord" emita un sonido. Quisiera saber si he utilizado este verbo correctamente. 

*Context: *A harpsichord is a stringed keyboard instrument in which the strings are plucked to produce sound. It was developed in Europe in the 14th or 15th century and was widely used from the 16th to the early 19th century, when it was superseded by the piano. 

Muchas gracias 

Marina


----------



## Lurrezko

*Pluck *sería _pulsar_ en este contexto. De hecho el clavicémbalo pertenece a la familia de los instrumentos de cuerda pulsada, como el arpa.


----------



## marinakatz

Muchas gracias

Marina


----------



## k-in-sc

"El *clavecín* (también llamado clavicémbalo, cémbalo, gravicémbalo, clave o clavicímbalo) es un instrumento musical con teclado y cuerdas *pulsadas*, como el arpa y la guitarra. ..."
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clavecín


----------



## marinakatz

Muchas gracias por la ayuda dispensada. De acuerdo con lo expresada por K-in-sc, sí puedo utilizar el verbo "pluck to" para decir que _XXX es un instrumento cuyo sonido se emite a través del hecho de pulsar sus teclas". _
*Context: *A harpsichord is a stringed keyboard instrument in which the strings are plucked to produce sound. It was developed in Europe in the 14th or 15th century and was widely used from the 16th to the early 19th century, when it was superseded by the piano.


----------



## Tinman39OZ

After reading some articles on web, perhaps a clarification is necessary regarding "pluck" and "strike".  

"pluck" is to pinch using fingers and pull a string to make it vibrate. A pick can also be used to pluck the strings. If the instrument uses a keyboard, the keys actuate a hammer that strikes the string.  La tecla actua un martillo que golpea la cuerda, que en torno la hace vibrar.  Los dedos pellizcan o pinchan la cuerda que a su vez la hacen vibrar. 

"strike" is to hit the string to make it vibrate as in key-hammer-strike-vibrate.  

Some harpsichords used keyboards and some were plucked directly. 

http://encyclopedia.farlex.com/Parts+of+a+piano  a short paragraph 

Hope it helps clarify the correct word to use.  Ohh, when you pull the feathers off a chicken you "pluck" the chickens feathers or pull them off quickly.  Halarle las plumas a una gallina?

TInman39oz


----------



## marinakatz

Muchas gracias por tu colaboración. 

Marina


----------



## k-in-sc

On a harpsichord, pressing a key causes a string to be plucked, not struck. It has plectrums rather than hammers.


----------



## rodelu2

A very similar action is performed in stretching and releasing the string in a bow (as in bow and arrow), where the string is plucked with two fingers. Welsh bowmen in medieval times would yell "you've been plucked!" when releasing their deadly projectiles.


----------



## k-in-sc

rodelu2 said:


> A very similar action is performed in stretching and releasing the string in a bow (as in bow and arrow), where the string is plucked with two fingers. Welsh bowmen in medieval times would yell "you've been plucked!" when releasing their deadly projectiles.


Say that in Spanish!


----------



## Lurrezko

A mi juicio el verbo sería *pulsar* en cualquiera de los casos. Es cierto que en instrumentos como el arpa las cuerdas se pulsan directamente con los dedos, permitiendo que vibren y así emitan un sonido, mientras que en el clave o en el piano actual las cuerdas no se pulsan directamente. Pero el origen del sonido es la pulsación de las teclas, es decir, las teclas del clave (o del piano) *se pulsan*, no se aprietan, ni se presionan.


----------



## k-in-sc

What about ''puntear''?


----------



## Lurrezko

k-in-sc said:


> What about ''puntear''?



Puntear se usa a veces con instrumentos como la guitarra (o el arpa), cuando pulsas las cuerdas por separado (al hacer un arpegio, por ejemplo).


----------

